# fight or accept????



## lil P nut (May 7, 2011)

Basically, I keep getting two different ways to try to recover from dp. Either just accept DP and live with it or fight against it like mad? Basically for me, I had started doing meditation and was "looking inward" already and was trying to get rid of the fears I had by doing meditation, and watching my thoughts already, then I smoked weed and before you knew it, I wasn't the same. This gradually led me into become detatched, and now I'm just emotionless and everything is blahhhhhhh. So I don't know if I'm permanently screwed now because I can barely remember what it is like to have a strong ego and care. So I try to just accept it now, and think about the outside world and not the dp.

My question is, with me just going about my life now, am I going to be trapped with it or will my brain adjust and become normal again? Or, should I fight it, which seems to just piss me off and annoy me, I don't know what to do.


----------



## foghat (Jan 1, 2011)

mikanike23 said:


> Basically, I keep getting two different ways to try to recover from dp. Either just accept DP and live with it or fight against it like mad? Basically for me, I had started doing meditation and was "looking inward" already and was trying to get rid of the fears I had by doing meditation, and watching my thoughts already, then I smoked weed and before you knew it, I wasn't the same. This gradually led me into become detatched, and now I'm just emotionless and everything is blahhhhhhh. So I don't know if I'm permanently screwed now because I can barely remember what it is like to have a strong ego and care. So I try to just accept it now, and think about the outside world and not the dp.
> 
> My question is, with me just going about my life now, am I going to be trapped with it or will my brain adjust and become normal again? Or, should I fight it, which seems to just piss me off and annoy me, I don't know what to do.


I've tried to turn it into a chess game...when the dp is strong and really weighing me down, I have to counteract it. I take a look back at the day and even the day before and try to pinpoint why I'm feeling f'd up. Usually it's not enough sleep, not working out, or not taking certain supplements. If I'm depressed, I'll try to counter with some B12 and maybe some exercise and fresh air, and also 5HTP that night. If cloudy headed, I try to look back and see if my sugar intake was up....maybe I didn't take my fish oil. If I'm anxious, it's usually caffeine and I'll take some Valerian or L-Theanine later on. I guess I just need to get more disciplined. Anyway, I think if you fight it with frustrating thoughts, that will drive you deeper. You don't have to accept it, maybe just manage it. It's a daily grind for me. I understand your conflict though. Also, someone told me the other day that looking back produces guilt and looking forward produces anxiety. I thought that made alot of sense. I get too involved with trying to psychoanalyze myself when I know I just need to stick to the plan


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2011)

foghat said:


> I've tried to turn it into a chess game...when the dp is strong and really weighing me down, I have to counteract it. I take a look back at the day and even the day before and try to pinpoint why I'm feeling f'd up. Usually it's not enough sleep, not working out, or not taking certain supplements. If I'm depressed, I'll try to counter with some B12 and maybe some exercise and fresh air, and also 5HTP that night. If cloudy headed, I try to look back and see if my sugar intake was up....maybe I didn't take my fish oil. If I'm anxious, it's usually caffeine and I'll take some Valerian or L-Theanine later on. I guess I just need to get more disciplined. Anyway, I think if you fight it with frustrating thoughts, that will drive you deeper. You don't have to accept it, maybe just manage it. It's a daily grind for me. I understand your conflict though. Also, someone told me the other day that looking back produces guilt and looking forward produces anxiety. I thought that made alot of sense. I get too involved with trying to psychoanalyze myself when I know I just need to stick to the plan


Are you sure you are not a naturopath foggy?


----------



## foghat (Jan 1, 2011)

Lisa32 said:


> Are you sure you are not a naturopath foggy?


Ummmmm.....I'd have to say no. Only cause my cash don't look real


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2011)

The key to beating DP is to LEARN new things. The less you stay in your head the less insane you drive yourself. Your welcome, all of you, for this easy fix to a self inflicted problem.


----------



## lil P nut (May 7, 2011)

i have learned new things jimmy, doesn't take away the fact that im still stuck in my head. but thanks. thanks for the replies also.


----------

